# Hi! first time here



## frenchy (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi All first time here and looks like a lot of fun i am Frenchy from Canada some of you should remember me from holloween .com and santaclaus.com too i can't wait for next year halloween i did my first display this year and i am addicted . 
Happy to have discover this site thanks to Blinky


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings, this is a nice place, lots of info and people that don't mind sharing it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great. Glad to have you here


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, come stay awhile


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That's how it starts,,, one prop,,, then another a little better,,,,, then another a little more complex,,,, next thing you know your an addict rummaging through the neighbors’ trash for parts.
Welcome to the maddness


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy Frenchy!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

to our corner of the web!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there. Welcome.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks everyone ialready learn a lot more by reading all the post here


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Frenchy... Keep on reading but dont forget to post too  O and don't forget the pen and paper.... your list is gonna get long lol


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard frenchy. Glad to hear you've caught the haunting bug.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum, and thanks Blinky, for more victims.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey! Welcome to the best haunt site on the net!

A great project site for haunting: http://www.hauntproject.com/

I also love this Christmas site because most of the members are also haunters: http://christmasfanclub.com

My project site for Christmas projects: http://www.santasprojects.com/


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy just remember we like lots of prop pics


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome, Frenchy! Good to have you here.


----------

